# AIB internet banking access down??



## desperatedan (30 Sep 2007)

Hi there 

Trying to connect to AIB on-lone, but getting this message when I try to connect:



> *Virtual Host or Web Application Not Found*
> 
> 
> *The web group /hb1/roi/presign.jsp has not been defined*
> ...


----------



## onlineprint (30 Sep 2007)

Works for me, I just checked as I use the AIB 24 hr online system


----------



## desperatedan (30 Sep 2007)

onlineprint said:


> Works for me, I just checked as I use the AIB 24 hr online system



It's back on now, thanks for that anyway.


----------

